# Is there going to be an IPad 2 soon?



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I read that they may be coming out with an iPad 2 (maybe in March) I don't have an iPad.. and fully admit not knowing much about them so I don't want to start any rumors... Have any of you heard anything about an iPad 2.

I have been playing with my moms and am thinking about getting one... but if they are coming out with a new one in the next few weeks...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rumors point to April (1 year since iPad launch) or shortly there after.

But nothing solid. 

Rumored changes are slightly thinner case, better screen and front and rear facing cameras.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

If Amazon pulls its Kindle app (and presumably B&N would do the same thing) due to Apple's asinine policy regarding its 30% cut, I wonder how much of an effect it would have on iPad 2 sales.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

KingAl said:


> If Amazon pulls its Kindle app (and presumably B&N would do the same thing) due to Apple's asinine policy regarding its 30% cut, I wonder how much of an effect it would have on iPad 2 sales.


I've had the same thought about Amazon and Netflix leaving together. However I think there will be people eager to step into their place on Apple's terms if they leave, so I'd expect the effect to be short term.

The rumor mill is now claiming the iPad 2 will be announced (not released) on March 2. Believe it if you want to! I think it sounds reasonable.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

KingAl said:


> If Amazon pulls its Kindle app (and presumably B&N would do the same thing) due to Apple's asinine policy regarding its 30% cut, I wonder how much of an effect it would have on iPad 2 sales.


Very little. Most people probably aren't buying it primarily as an e-reader, and there are plenty of other e-reader apps like iBooks, Stanza etc.

It would hurt my chances of buying one since I'm already a Kindle user. But outside of people like me who already own Kindles and want to get some kind of tablet eventually, I'd say it's a not factor.

It's a multimedia gadget not a dedicated reader, so losing one e-reader app just isn't going to be a big deal to the average person considering an iPad.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> It's a multimedia gadget not a dedicated reader, so losing one e-reader app just isn't going to be a big deal to the average person considering an iPad.


True, losing any one app doesn't necessarily make a big difference in aggregate desirability of a device. But losing Kindle, Nook, Netflix, Pandora, Slacker, Spotify, Hulu+, Xfinity, and a host of other apps in one fell swoop WILL be a big deal for the average person considering an iPad. But of course, Apple conveniently made the restrictions take effect after both the iPad 2 and iPhone 5 have launched, so the big rush of sales to people who aren't avidly following the situation (which lets be honest, is most people) will proceed unaffected.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I heard yesterday that it was pushed back till fall.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got this news alert this morning:
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/137812/ipad-2-delayed-until-june-analysts?source=ITWNLE_nlt_personaltech_2011-02-23

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

geko29 said:


> True, losing any one app doesn't necessarily make a big difference in aggregate desirability of a device. But losing Kindle, Nook, Netflix, Pandora, Slacker, Spotify, Hulu+, Xfinity, and a host of other apps in one fell swoop WILL be a big deal for the average person considering an iPad. But of course, Apple conveniently made the restrictions take effect after both the iPad 2 and iPhone 5 have launched, so the big rush of sales to people who aren't avidly following the situation (which lets be honest, is most people) will proceed unaffected.


True, but I don't think they'll lose all of those. Some like Amazon don't need the iPad as they have a big user base already. Same with Netflix. Those would be the two big ones.

The other's I think will stick around and none of the others--besides maybe hulu--are as widely used as those two.

But even then, I don't see it having much impact. Most people I know with iPads mainly just use them for internet and e-mail, and other random things like newspaper apps, google maps etc. But most got them as e-mail/internet machines while traveling so as to not have to lug a laptop. But most I know with them are academics and businessmen, so that may just be a function of that demographic.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got this news alert this morning:
> http://www.itworld.com/hardware/137812/ipad-2-delayed-until-june-analysts?source=ITWNLE_nlt_personaltech_2011-02-23
> 
> Betsy


They were backpedaling on that one by yesterday afternoon. Engadget now says Apple has announced the announcement (heh) of iPad 2 for March 2. That should give some solid information.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

For anyone wanting a first gen. iPad, this is probably the perfect time to get one.  FYI, I'm selling my iPad 16 GB wifi-only, if anyone's interested.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/24/sources-ipad-2-lands-in-thinner-body-with-spec-bump-and-cameras/

Latest rumors: No SD card slot (I never bought that rumor one anyway) and the screen will be the same. Not a higher resolution one as rumored.

So seems likely to be a minor upgrade with the camera's being the main functional difference.


----------

